# Glad we don't show this breed!



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

LMAO oh wow!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Rofl!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Gross! :scared:


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*Lmao*

:boy (2)::congrats::embarrassed:hehe... thanks funny!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

umm umm wow:doh:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

This is my favorite quote:

_"This action with the right hand is guaranteed to make any dog stand still, while adopting an understandably “questioning” facial expression."_

I'd have a "WTF" face too.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha! Yep, I love the description.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

GOODNESS GRACIOUS !!!!! :wacko:

I tried to laugh but somehow could not make a sound ... I mean ... it would be funny if it was not perverse :bird: LMAO !!!!???????

Now - ex-cuuuuu-se meeeeeee - if one starts to think about this... , HOW did the FIRST handler came up with the idea O_O ?????!!!!!!!! Did his wife hold him by the shirt and tickled him one day by surprise so a "bulb" light up in his head or what ???????????

YUCK !!!!!!! What people would not do just for the "win" :doh:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, I have seen it in person too, all the bull dogs, including the girls, get a slight tickling under their tail. It's certainly not anywhere near their scrotum though, it's well above it... I always just assume it was the same sort of thing as when stacking other dogs the tail is held up/out to hold them in a nice position, often a hand is placed on the hind leg to encourage a dog to keep steady for the exam etc too. It's not at all perverse anyway... lol!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

LMAO - thanks for making me watch it AGAIN (cringe lol)

HE IS TICKLING the base of dogs testicles - at one point went even for a right side by a ..oh well "the ball" !!!!!

The other handler is tickling the side of the leg ...kind off ROFL !!!! 

Sooo-ryyyy - its pervi pervi pervi :rofl:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> LMAO - thanks for making me watch it AGAIN (cringe lol)
> 
> HE IS TICKLING the base of dogs testicles - at one point went even for a right side by a ..oh well "the ball" !!!!!
> 
> ...


EXACTLY, I agree - from the sidelines watching and the zoom to the others Um yeah it does look like the base of the balls:juggle:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my soul...how funny!! If everyone only knew all the tricks used by handlers. A lot of them stick a match up the poor dogs bum to get them to poop prior to going in the ring. Cbrand already mentioned making a tampon out of kleenex for females, to be removed just before going in the ring. What a business!! Hilarious!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...OK...one more reason to love my spoos!
_


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Olie said:


> :juggle:


LMAO ound: Olie - ha ha, what a perfect "smily" ROFL


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL!:scared:


----------

